# major yard damage by skid loader - help!



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are probably going to have to till it to break up the chunks and overcome the compaction the skid loader caused. Then you will have to regrade it. You will not accomplish much if it is soaking wet though---especially if it is heavy clay.


----------



## kscarguy (Oct 17, 2009)

*my plan?*

I thought of adding several truck loads of topsoil to fill in the puddle areas and help it drain. Then when (if ) it ever stops raining, I'd rent a big tiller. I'd throw old leaves, some sphagnum Pete moss and course grade sand over the area and then try and cut everything in. 

Not sure if this is a good plan.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Adding topsoil might fix the problem cosmetically but you will not be doing the already compacted clay soil any good by putting more on top of it. You may have long term growing problems in the damaged areas if you just fill in the damage. Whatever you do you should be patient and wait out the weather.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Adding to it could also change the elevation, causing drainage issues...


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I have NEVER successfully graded mud. If nothing else, just when you almost have it close to where you want it, your tires/tracks will get in a soft spot, the tractor will tilt or slide and then you have made another mess to smooth out. Sorry, but you are going to have to live with it untill it dries out enough to work with. The more you try now, the more you will have it clumped and compacted to where nothing will grow. Sounds like the skid steer operator tried to at least get it to a liveable pile until later. As long as it didn't erode severely or have water standing in a lake-sized puddle, I couldn't fault him just yet. I would think he would have touched base on this with you though.

Just my 2C worth!


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

kscarguy said:


> I thought of adding several truck loads of topsoil to fill in the puddle areas and help it drain. Then when (if ) it ever stops raining, I'd rent a big tiller. I'd throw old leaves, some sphagnum Pete moss and course grade sand over the area and then try and cut everything in.
> 
> Not sure if this is a good plan.


I think your plan is spot on in terms of improving the soil for lawn.....but you just gotta wait til it dries out first. Some gypsum might help in the mix to break up clay some more.


----------

